# Mont Blanc Tunnel Fees



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Can anyone tell me what the fees are for going through the Mont Blanc tunnel towards Italy?

We have a 4500Kg tag axle towing a small car on A-frame.

I understand that it may be cheaper to buy a return even if you don't intend to use the return leg.

TIA
Rog


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Since posting this thread I found this site:

http://www.tunnelmb.net/v3.0/gb/tarifgb.asp

My camper is over 3m, sorry to ask a stupid question but I presume I will be bumped into the next very expensive category? Anyone with a vehicle over 3m and having used the tunnel that can advise me?

thanks
Rog


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We went through Mont Blanc last year with 3800kg and Smart car on A frame.
This is the ONLY place and occasion we have had problems with an A frame.  
They said we could not tow the car through the tunnel on the frame. Despite a friend managing to do it a month previously. After some deabate and assistance from a bi lingual truck driver, they did concede and agree that the car was in fact a trailer.  
Great! :lol: 
BUT!
As it was a four wheeled trailer we would have to go through the tunnel as a "Convoy Exceptional" along with the other HGV's
OK, we can do that
That will cost you 200 Euros!!! :x 

They suggested that we may want to unhitch and drive both vehicle through seperately as it would be cheaper. 8O 

Motohome IIRC was 50 Euro
Smart Car IIRC was 30 Euro

So who won in the end? They did. We unhitched, paid 80 euros and drove through seperately, hitching up again as soon as we got through.

I presume you are going to Italy :wink: Why not consider this route
France, Belguim, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria, Italy?
We paid over £150 in tolls (and tunnel) to go via France. We only paid about £50 coming back via Austria, including a Go Box for van and Smart. Far better journey. Cheaper fuel too!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

HOW MUCH
Is there not a cheaper scenic route


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice DJP, the problem is that we're already in the vicinity of Besancon (Baume-les-Dames), so we're very close to Geneva/Lausanne anyway.

I've also tried to find prices for Grand St Bernard tunnel but the only site I can find doesn't work.

Maybe we should head straight down through France and then cut accross to Italy?

Rog


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Guess you fall into this category then. If they let you tow.

Vehicles with three or more axles with total height greater than 3m 236,00 euro

Or seperately
42.70 for the van

32.30 for the car

Total 75 euro


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What is a Go Box?

We will probably be heading that way at the end of August, so that is good advice regarding the best/cheapest route.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rog

Try here for tunnel fees Grand Bernard Tolls

Dennis


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmmmm - so we pay between 100 and 250 Euros to drive through Switzerland (includes tunnel and toll fees - vignete) plus whatever other toll fees on the Italian side.

..or we head down to Lyon and cut over to Torino.

Rog


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> What is a Go Box?


It is an electronic tagging device that needs to be purchased on entry into Austria, IF you intend using Autoroute and or some A roads. It is possible to navigate through Austria without the box by using lesser main roads.
The Go Box need to be topped up as you go, or you can buy sufficient credit to get you through Austria. You can pick them up at the services and if you tell them your route they will tell you how much credit to buy. We were just passing thru from Italy to Germany via a vouple of nights in Zel em Zee (well worth a visit). On leaving Austria you just drop the box back in at a pay point.
See here for full explanation Austria Go Box

Dennis


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

our van is 3.07 metres tall - has anyone else in a two axle camper been charged the 120 euro rate, rather than just the 55 euros for a sub-3 metre height?

we are planning on crossing from lausanne to aosta on saturday.

also, what is the grand st bernard pass like to drive? is it very bendy and hilly?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rate*



twinklythings said:


> our van is 3.07 metres tall - has anyone else in a two axle camper been charged the 120 euro rate, rather than just the 55 euros for a sub-3 metre height?
> 
> we are planning on crossing from lausanne to aosta on saturday.
> 
> also, what is the grand st bernard pass like to drive? is it very bendy and hilly?


Hello,

Did you argue your case?

Our MH is over 3m high, 7.25m long, twin wheels.

Only got charged class II rate.

Trev


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

no we havent been yet - i wanted to know if i was going to get stung for the 120 euros, or if i had a case to argue, because others have got away with it.

anyone out there been able to get a camper thats more than 3m high thru the tunnel and only paid 55 euros?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Rate*



twinklythings said:


> no we havent been yet - i wanted to know if i was going to get stung for the 120 euros, or if i had a case to argue, because others have got away with it.
> 
> anyone out there been able to get a camper thats more than 3m high thru the tunnel and only paid 55 euros?


As I said above, was only Charged class II rate so yes we paid the €44 one way (came back via Route Napolean).

Trev.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

twinklythings said:


> anyone out there been able to get a camper thats more than 3m high thru the tunnel and only paid 55 euros?


It's a couple of years since we went through but I don't recall paying a height premium and we were definitely over 3m.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

What about the Gothard tunnel on the A2, that's free.

Pete


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DJP said:


> So who won in the end?


You did. You avoided the €200,00 charge, only paying €80.00.

Dougie.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Crossing the Alps*

 Ciao tutti,
if crossing the Alps via Tunnels; which all quite rightly carry a fee of some sort; is a problem, and you are in the Besdancon/Lausanne region, why not use the toll free Simplon Pass?
By the way, although the St.Gothard tunnel itself is free, you can't transit it without having purchased a Swiss vignette anyway.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We have travelled from France to Italy Many times and also the Austria - Italy and Switzerland - Italy, Never paid a toll or fee except for once the swiss vignette (Which only applies to motorways) always gone round or over and seen some fantastic views and never had a problem with a Hymer B774 (Tag axle) at 8 meter and car on trailer (Smart Car).

Have got to say that from French riviera the Road to Italy is a bind and not a lot to see as you are that high up all the time, I much prefer French alps or Austrian alps routes.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We took our 8.5 mtr long 3.4 Mtr high 6000kg Flair through in January and it cost us 62 Euro one way. It would have cost us 98 Euro return but we weren't going back that way.

It appears they can charge what they want depending on which side of the bed they got out of 

Same thing applies to the French Autoroutes - we have been charged anything from Class 2 to Class 4 for the same MH


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Crossing the Alps*



eddied said:


> By the way, although the St.Gothard tunnel itself is free, you can't transit it without having purchased a Swiss vignette anyway.
> saluti,
> eddied


Good point, well made


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

hi all and thanks for the swift replies!

we live in lausanne and are travelling to aosta, so the simplon pass and the st gotthard are too far out of the way. its 160 km using the mont blanc tunnel, 180 km using the grand st bernhard.

using simplon its 430 km

using st gotthard its 640 km


i guess the best option would be to go to somewhere further east in italy, but we are visiting family friends!

i'll post once we are back to let you know how it went.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

twinklythings said:


> our van is 3.07 metres tall - has anyone else in a two axle camper been charged the 120 euro rate, rather than just the 55 euros for a sub-3 metre height?
> 
> we are planning on crossing from lausanne to aosta on saturday.
> 
> also, what is the grand st bernard pass like to drive? is it very bendy and hilly?


Went Motorcycle touring last year and went through the tunnel both ways behind buses so you'll have no prpblem in the van. Rained solid for 4 days got drenched   . Taking the van next year :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

well, we had a fantastic day trip!

we changed the plans a little and travelled via the grand st bernard route, using its tunnel (the col was closed due to snow today). the main reason was that we thought the views would be better as it goes up to nearly 2000m. and they certainly were great!

the roads on the italian side were not great all the way down - i feel they could invest some of their toll into that road. but all the way the road was quite wide and had plenty of places for cars to overtake when we were going slow as well as plenty of places for us to stop for lunch / dinner with great views! our little one even had the chance to play in the snow.

we were charged 75 chf (about 50 euro). they dont appear to check the height or anything.

the tarifs for grand st bernard are here (and there is a link to the latest weather forecast too):
http://www.letunnel.eu/tariffe.asp?id=37&l=4

the mont blanc tunnel tarifs are here:
http://www.tunnelmb.net/v3.0/gb/tarifgb.asp#tarifit


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes there is a better cheaper more scenic option, go over the top.
I've done it any times both in m/home and truck (40t), also lorry and drag. I've also done the Blanc and Frejus tunnels (probably +1000 times)
Italy >Uk > Italy weekly for 15 years The best way over the top is probably monte Genevro (Mont Genevre in French). Go round Lyon, over to Grenoble over Deux Alpes (thats the climb, but it's not so bad) across to Briançon, over montgenevre down into Cesene Torinese (I think thats the village), pick up the auto-strada and off you go. Allow 1 day from This side of Lyon through to the Autostrada (because you keep stopping to enjoy the view) Summer only, the boards tell you if the passes are closed, usually about october time. or go via Ventimiglia


----------

